# How can your avatar change every time you refresh?



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

I've seen a few members with avatars that change every time you refresh. How can I do this?


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 10, 2010)

Your avatar just changed when I refreshed. o.0


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> Your avatar just changed when I refreshed. o.0


No it didn't


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

Okay Nvm I got it


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 10, 2010)

how do you do it


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> how do you do it


i just went to randimg.net


----------



## Ricano (Nov 10, 2010)

Or you could use gaiatools.com.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Or you could use gaiatools.com.


Imma try it


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

Its better gaiatools.com


----------



## the_red_cloud (Aug 9, 2014)

'P


----------

